# snacks



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

in between meals am having dried fruit,nuts,apples...anything u guys can mix it up with? oh and i knock back pro shakes 2.


----------



## MgMax (Dec 26, 2009)

In between meals ill have a tin of tuna, fruit, protine shakes. sometimes toast.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Any fruit and nuts would be good but for main meal, and I know this is off topic slightly, try bulgar wheat. It has fewer carbs in it than rice and almost double the protein intake so is a great food to mix in with a can of tuna, prawn, chicken, whatever really and get that full protein down you


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

Greek yogurt and Honey stops me from cramming my mouth full of junk... Peanut butter M7M's being the main culprits


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

I used to eat beef jerky amazing stuff and handy on the go!


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

willpac said:


> I used to eat beef jerky amazing stuff and handy on the go!


nice and nutritious but expensive!


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeh it can be pricey, but i got some from here Wildwest, Beef Jerky Nuggets, Protein Foods at Discount Supplements

Just over Â£1ish a packet i dont is too bad and worth the convenience.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

CrazyPenguin26 said:


> Greek yogurt and Honey stops me from cramming my mouth full of junk...


greek yoghurt is only OK - honey is just sugar. its a treat food if you ask me.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

2 oat cakes and quark :thumb


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

mmmmmm love beef jerky - but at Â£1.99 at the supermarkets I tend to hold back a bit...if I ordered some from a site I'd eat the box worth within hours.

If cutting weight be careful with nuts and dried fruits as the calories are high :thumb ...at that stage eat your greens.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

jaffa cakes

alpro soya yogurt


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

Buy a Dehydrator and then make your own Jerky and dried fruit... there's tons of spices and stuff you can do to the meat before drying it out to give it different flavors


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

oat cakes with (sugar free) peanut butter

fruit

hummus and wholemeal pittas/raw veg

lean meats

trail mix or something similar

lots of water

of course these are when i'm clean but seeing as i weighed in for my fight yesterday and i'm fighting tonight, next week won't see me snacking on such nutritious delights


----------

